# Fluval Chi LED lights



## Sharkfood

I just bought one of these new Fluval Chi 5g tanks and was hoping to grow a cryptocoryne in it. It comes with a submerged 11 LED cluster for lighting. I don't know the exact specs for the lights, and can't find any info on the net.

The transformer puts out a little over 1/2 the drawn wattage as an output (at max load) and takes in 9W from the AC outlet. I checked amperage at the plug with the lights on and off and power consumption changed by about 6 watts. It would appear the light array is drawing around 3W from the output. (I know this is not exactly accurate as the transformer will be more/less efficient depending on the amount of current passing through it.)

This light is about 7" from the substrate in the little plant box when installed. Anyone have any thoughts as to whether this can grow something like a crypt or some nana maybe?


----------



## TLE041

I'm curious about this as well. I'd love to have this as a planted tank but I can't think of any plant that could do well with this light.


----------



## thrak76

I'd say try all the low-light plants that you can, and just experiment. Those are pretty cool looking tanks. I just, today, looked at one at my local p**mart.


----------



## Sharkfood

Im going to try some anubias Nana and see how it works out. I can always clip another light on the tank, although the filter fountain whatchamawhosit is kind of in the way of any overhead lighting.


----------



## stingraysrule

I grew some baby tears in there. They have grown twice the size since I set up the tank. I have not done anything to the tank as of yet. 
I wanted to see if I could get something to grow.
I like the little light on top, and I like it better than the fluval edge because it is easy to clean. I have 3 endlers in there, with 3 baby fry.


----------



## Sharkfood

Thanks Stingraysrule. I'm glad someone finally posted some actual experience. I guess these tanks aren't all that popular yet or there'd be more people experimenting with plants in them. I'd think if HM would grow in there, anubias and crypts should do fine also.


----------



## stingraysrule

You definitely can grow some low light plants in there with no problem. 
I was on the web trying to find out the wpg on the tank and goggle pulled up your thread. 
The one and only. Thank-you also for the useful info.


----------



## asianinheels

I love my fluval chi tank!!


----------



## Lance Uppercut

Sharkfood said:


> I guess these tanks aren't all that popular yet or there'd be more people experimenting with plants in them.


 Hagen took a weird route in releasing this product in that they initially only released it to one of the big box stores while keeping their independents in the dark about it. You should see more of them popping up at different stores now. Hopefully they won't make the same mistake when the EBI and Flora tanks hit the states this fall.


----------



## Sharkfood

Well, I couldn't find any Nana at the local stores, so I pulled some little bits DHG out of my main tank when I was trimming today and stuck the in with some HM I trimmed, and I'll see how they do. I don't heat this tank and expect temps in the room to get into the 60's in the winter, so these plants may be a good fit. 

I'm guessing plants will only grow well in the center of the tank, directly under the LEDs.


----------



## Tphillips

I also am having the same question and could not find information on the internet or elsewhere. The light seems weak and I was opening there may be a way to replace the blub with something brighter.

Anyway, yesterday I went ahead and planted some Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) and tied some Christmas Moss (Vesicularia montagne) to a tree branch, brining it even closer to the light (see below)










I will let you know what happens.


----------



## TLE041

Tphillips said:


> Anyway, yesterday I went ahead and planted some *Dwarf Hairgrass* (*Eleocharis parvula*) and tied some Christmas Moss (Vesicularia montagne) to a tree branch, brining it even closer to the light (see below).


Great start so far. Btw, the plant you have is a Brazilian microsword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis), not a dwarf hairgrass.

Keep us updated on how the plants grow.


----------



## Tphillips

TLE041 said:


> Great start so far. Btw, the plant you have is a Brazilian microsword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis), not a dwarf hairgrass.
> 
> Keep us updated on how the plants grow.



Thanks Tony, I will hopefully have time this weekend to post an update. The moss is greening up and growing, the Brazilian microsword is holding its own. I ordered Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) form a Thai supplier, and this is what they sent me. I must admit I thought it should have had finer leaves- but just believed them. Thank you for pointing this out, or who knows how long I would be gaining experience with microsword and thinking that I had hairgrass. I really appreciate the correction.


----------



## Tphillips

So here are the pictures of the plants after two weeks:

Day 1:









Day 14:









Day 14 Closeup of Vesicularia montagne on tree:









Day 14 Closeup of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis in substrate:









So after 2 weeks, I believe the moss is greening up and growing, the Brazilian microsword is holding its own - not much progress but still there. 

What do you think? Comments?


----------



## Sharkfood

I've only been able to get HM to grow so far, and not very quickly at that. DHG I put in the tank is still green, but no new growth after a couple weeks. I'd say the LEDs on these tanks are not sufficient for any real plant growth. I'm setting up an area for growing some plants inside over the winter with 4 bulb banks of T5HO lights on shelving units. I may just move my tank over there once there's enough foliage to mitigate the light from these fixtures. I still havent put any fauna in this tank.


----------



## alphacat

stingraysrule said:


> I like the little light on top, and I like it better than the fluval edge because it is easy to clean. I have 3 endlers in there, with 3 baby fry.


Heh. You do realize that you'll have 8 gazillion Endlers in no time, right? :icon_smil


----------



## mojof1

Hi Tphillips

that's a nice setup
so another 2 weeks has past, are your plants still doing well?

i also have another question for you (please keep in mind i'm new to this hobby)! is that gravel + soil in the bottom of the tank that you used? i'm not too sure how to grow a plant in a tank

oh and what kind of plant is that at the top?



Tphillips said:


> I also am having the same question and could not find information on the internet or elsewhere. The light seems weak and I was opening there may be a way to replace the blub with something brighter.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday I went ahead and planted some Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) and tied some Christmas Moss (Vesicularia montagne) to a tree branch, brining it even closer to the light (see below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Sharkfood

I put a crypt on top of mine about 5 days ago. Looks like it was grown emersed. A few of the newer leaves which likely grew underwater yellowed out, but the rest stayed green so far.






































I moved the tank to a spot where it gets light from my terrestrial plant lights and started getting DHG growth immediately. I wasn't getting much of anything to grow with the stock lights.


----------



## Tphillips

Tphillips said:


> So here are the pictures of the plants after two weeks:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 14:


Approximately 30 days (photo taken at night):









So after 30 days, part of the moss tree is looking very nice, other parts are not so green. There appears to be low light for sure, but also poor light spread. To help the distribution, I raised the light today by placing a quarter between the rim of the chi and the light/filter housing. So I will see what happens. Should I give up, or give it a bit more time?

What do you think?

Tom


----------



## ridewake210

Looks like you need to double maybe triple the current lighting and then you should be good to go


----------



## SantaCruzDude

So I just picked one of these guys up for my bedroom. Super sleek and stylish - too good to pass up. Knowing I wanted to grow plants in it (wanna take some from the 20 gal I keep in my classroom) I had to amend the laughable LED situation. Here is what I'm proposing. 




























The desk lamp above it is a 22W 6400K flourescent. It's even round so itll shine around the filter and fountain!! 

Think it'll work with an anubias in the fountain and a crypt in the basket below? tryin to keep it simple, stupid. This tank cant handle too much and I'd rather not press my luck.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## Sharkfood

I have DHG, rotundifolia, and red Macrandra growing in mine now.:thumbsup:

It's only possible due to relocating the tank to a shelf that has a 4x54W T5HO lamp over it where I grow peppers in the winter. I rarely ever turn the LED light on. I have window screen under the light directly over the tank, and I window tinted the back to reduce light reflecting off the wall. I don't get any algae in the tank really, but I assume it's due to all the snails and copepods that spontaneously generated in the tank. I still haven't put any fauna in.

Before screening, the lights burned the crap out of the crypt on top. I'm working with growing microsword in it now. It's only been a few days, so I've no idea how it will work out.


----------



## corman007

*My Chi*

I've had plenty of luck with my Chi. I used the Hagen CO2 set up and my Crypts are growing faster than in my large tank.


----------



## Bensr20det

*Updates?*

Any updates on any of these tanks?


----------



## Sharkfood

I took mine down to make room for a hydroponic system, which I have now taken down to make room for a 30 gallon tank I bought at a Petco sale and still have sitting empty.

I was only able to grow plants in this setup by placing the tank under the hydroponic lights. The LEDs are really insufficient for growing anything.

I didn't try growing any moss. They may be sufficient for that.


----------



## Krtyr26

I put a 17" hidden led light over the top since its waterproof. Iam hoping this will aid in my plant growth


----------



## glympse247365

My Chi with a Finnex Planted+ clip light.


----------

